# Distortion when 'S' is spoken



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I just installed my plug and play in my new car. I had it in my previous car and no issues. I have it hooked up the same as before, plugged directly into the FM behind the factory radio. When ever someone speaks a word with an S, such as ssss, I hear the radio distort. The only difference is the antenna is inside the car on the rear deck instead of outside but the reception has been great. Any idea what would cause this? I am trying to trouble shoot.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I just installed my plug and play in my new car. I had it in my previous car and no issues. I have it hooked up the same as before, plugged directly into the FM behind the factory radio. When ever someone speaks a word with an S, such as ssss, I hear the radio distort. The only difference is the antenna is inside the car on the rear deck instead of outside but the reception has been great. Any idea what would cause this? I am trying to trouble shoot.


Could it be volume output settings on the PNP device? I can adjust the output on the receiver in the setup menu. Maybe you have the volume up too high on the receiver and that is causing the distortion. Which receiver do you have?

pf


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I noticed the same thing when I was using the FM modulator, but only at higher volumes, when I went aux in it cleared up the problem. Try what PackFan suggests, turn down the volume level on the Sirius receiver, that should make it less noticeable.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm noticing it with regular fm now that Tweeter installed this Starmate plug and play. I wonder if the modulator is bad or if the guy didn't push the plugs in all the way.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I'm noticing it with regular fm now that Tweeter installed this Starmate plug and play. I wonder if the modulator is bad or if the guy didn't push the plugs in all the way.


Could be connections. Could be interferance as well. I would eliminate the sound output option in the setup menu. Dial that down a bit to see if that solves the problem.

Let us know what you find out.

pf


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Sound output option?


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

wipeout said:


> Sound output option?


I think they are refering to:

Menu --> Settings --> Audio Levels

Try turning it down to fewer black bars. Be sure to press the dog when you dial it down to store the new setting. If this is up too high the sound can get distorted with systems that have a strong amp. I have this problem on my home system, but usually the car is OK. If the mod was not connected, you would get more static than distortion.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

nhoJ said:


> I think they are refering to:
> 
> Menu --> Settings --> Audio Levels
> 
> Try turning it down to fewer black bars. Be sure to press the dog when you dial it down to store the new setting. If this is up too high the sound can get distorted with systems that have a strong amp. I have this problem on my home system, but usually the car is OK. If the mod was not connected, you would get more static than distortion.


Thanks for the follow up. I wasn't sure if that option was called the same on all PnP's. I have the oldest one out there.

pf


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have that sett at the maximum which is where it was on my last car and that one had a stronger amp. When I lowere that setting overall it doesn't sound as good. I'm gonna take the dash off and make sure the installer has the connections in right.


----------

